# sous vide



## ravenclan (Nov 22, 2019)

Murphy's law has kicked my butt all week.

I won the sous vide and still have not been able to check it out. But my plan is to try it tonight. 

Not sure what to do first but I have planned on some bacon, salmon, chicken and some steaks.

Any other ideas???


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2019)

Do some steaks .


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 22, 2019)

I did a steak sous vide last night, you can't go wrong with that, perfect every time. RAY


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 22, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I did a steak sous vide last night, you can't go wrong with that, perfect every time. RAY



I want to try a high end steak and a cheap cut steak just to see if there is a difference.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 22, 2019)

I buy whole standing rib roasts when they are $5 a pound or under and cut 1&1/2" boneless ribeyes out of them. Aside from that I might cook a Porterhouse once or twice a year, or not. Hard to beat a good ribeye steak. How are you going to attain your char Raven? I'm a blowtorch guy now but a CI skillet works real well also, 650º @ 45 seconds a side, little olive oil brush. The skillet method will make your entire home smell like a steakhouse, I loved it, not my wife. RAY


----------



## justmattb (Nov 22, 2019)

You can do pretty much anything in it. My favorite use so far for it, though, is reheating my cooked meat. Ribs, brisket, you name it - best way to reheat it without recooking it.

With that said, I listened to a podcast the other day where they mentioned that they cooked a brisket flat on a lower temp for 72 hrs, then seared it. They swore it came out just like prime rib... Obviously not the traditional way to do a brisket, but I'm going to give that a shot for sure.


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 22, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> How are you going to attain your char Raven?



Since all of this will be testing. I am going to char one in the CI skillet and the other on a charcoal grill to see what we like best.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 22, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> Since all of this will be testing. I am going to char one in the CI skillet and the other on a charcoal grill to see what we like best.



Both ought to work fine. I charred on my weber a couple of times, works great, just didn't like having to use the coals up for two minutes. After experimenting you can always get a blowtorch at HF for $20, there's nothing to even have to clean up!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 22, 2019)

For first time I would go with stake. Cooking stakes with sous vide works perfectly for me. Always sear with a propane torch - will try a skillet for my next one...


----------



## zwiller (Nov 22, 2019)

Just used mine for the first time last weekend.  I didn't really believe the hype of making cheap tough cuts tender but I am converted.  GFS had eye of round for $3/lb and did half of it 135F for 24hrs.  Fork tender.  I do not however believe vac sealing or SV helps seasoning penetration tho.  Gonna go back to injecting or dry brining, maybe even STPP.  Plan to experiment with chicken breasts this weekend for chicken noodle soup.  Might even try it for the veggies.  Really curious how well SV stuff freezes and reheats.  I have a lofty goal of creating a meal sized freezer stash of various SV'd proteins that can be added later for soups, stews, etc.  

For searing, I prefer outside so I don't have to hold back.  Don't get me wrong I love the smell but don't want to smell it for 3-4 days.  I get a good sear using a pan on my homebrew propane burner.  If no outside burner, I find the oven broiler does a far better job for a sear than in a pan.   Kinda weird no one talks about using the broiler for SV searing...  On that note, the goal is to get something like this eventually: https://www.northfire.com/ This is the equivalent of a salamander places like Peter Lugers use. That said, the HF torch looks promising! A little worried about using on food but researching now!


----------



## justmattb (Nov 22, 2019)

zwiller said:


> ...On that note, the goal is to get something like this eventually: https://www.northfire.com/ This is the equivalent of a salamander places like Peter Lugers use.



Hmmm... Interesting. Looks a lot like the Beefer, but with a few more model options and a lower price point. Might have to take a look at that.


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 22, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Don't get me wrong I love the smell but don't want to smell it for 3-4 days



Same here. and plans will be to cook other items on the charcoal. I am not really into the whole propane torch thing


----------



## redneckviddles (Nov 22, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> Murphy's law has kicked my butt all week.
> 
> I won the sous vide and still have not been able to check it out. But my plan is to try it tonight.
> 
> ...


I would vote for chicken thighs, trim some of the big fat and season cook at 160 for 3hrs, take them out, kiss on a hot grill, best chicken ever and easy. best part save the juice in the bag freeze in a ice tray, best chicken broth in the world for cooking


----------

